# What do you do about knots?



## alf (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys just curious to see if anyone has lil tips and tricks about knots after injecting,  I get them from time to time mostly cause I tend to tense up abit while injecting cause im a wuss when it comes to injecting my self lol.

any help to get rid of it would be appreciated.


----------



## K1 (May 17, 2008)

alf said:
			
		

> Hey guys just curious to see if anyone has lil tips and tricks about knots after injecting,  I get them from time to time mostly cause I tend to tense up abit while injecting cause im a wuss when it comes to injecting my self lol.
> 
> any help to get rid of it would be appreciated.


Messaging the area after injecting and also throughout the day...I use a small paint roller to message with and it works great!! Also, heat works good!!


----------



## alf (May 17, 2008)

never would have thought of a small paint roller,  I have a small dough roller too, Ill have to try that.  I have one right now that wont go away, I have the heating pad on it and massage it.  Its been with me since Thursday and cant get rid of it, also the whole shoulder muscle is red on the skin and thats where injected.


----------



## Ryder13 (May 19, 2008)

Yea when I did my first cycle, those knots stayed with me for almost the entire week and went away a day or two before my next injection.  No worries, I never messaged or heated during the week, just after injection and I was fine.  I got used to them and they started going away rather quickly so I'm sure the same will happen to you.  Just keep doin' what you're doing...


----------



## alf (May 19, 2008)

Yeah did your injection site turn red?
I was afraid the test was crystalizing at one point, my knot is gone, but tomorow (Tuesday) is my next injection, so I guess I'll see how my next one is. And of course I'm injecting on the other shoulder. Then going to the glutes, going in a clock wise motion. Btw I'm using medibolix test enth 300mg /ml strength with a 23 gauge


----------



## alf (May 20, 2008)

Injected this morning no redness or knot.  Feeling great after an awesome routine today


----------



## alf (May 21, 2008)

So I injected yesterday again, and now I def have test fever for the second time wtf!

I thought I was getting sick last week before I injected so I thought it was just me getting sick and not from the test.  But now I believe I had test fever/flu whatever you wanna call it.

Im taking som anti-biotics just to be on the safe side. (Amoxicillin)

Ill be posting a pic today on steroid pics too.


----------



## Zaven (May 22, 2008)

everyone reacts different to gear.....I myself never get sore, but if the test is causing to many probs for you I will gladly take it off your hands...:afro:


----------



## alf (May 23, 2008)

haha my buddy is using the same gear and is fine LOL.

Hopefully I'll be fine now that this fever only lasted 24 hours instead of 3 days.  But I'm good on the gear LOL


----------



## masterchief (Jun 19, 2008)

*lol*

I found that messaging the area and using a heating pad on the area makes them go down real quick.Also you can take a warm bath and it helps.


----------

